# Questions on a 8/26 Gold series



## Nuklbuster (Sep 21, 2020)

I purchased a Gold series snowblower a couple of weeks ago model # 31AE6C0F022. Anyone know about how old? I was told 5 years old but I think it's older.
I was going through it and found that the brass/bronze bushing on the axel pops out of the frame, is there a fix for this? New bushing, JB weld, or crimp the frame?
Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

google shows it as being 21 years old. any pictures of the bushings popping out? i would guess you are likely missing washers or spacers. could even have the wrong rims if they space is large enough


----------

